# Blood Lizards



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

A short story about my Custom made faction:
Introduction:
"Said to have spawned in the most dire of times for the lizardmen, the blood lizards have won countless key battles to protecting the swamps of Lustria, these hard hitting tough as nails lizards are a firey orange color, said to have been the color of choice of the old ones for the perfect warrior, these Lizards are the strongest of all the lizardmen, following under the order of Gorlak, Brother to kroq-gar and fellow Carnasaur rider, while this army normally does not accompany Slann mage-priests, they will ocassionally be accompanied by a Skink priest as well as an anchient Stegadon when the battle calls for it, Like all Lizardmen, the Blood Lizards have a long lasting Hatrid of the Skaven, the vile rat people of the world who brought plague and desease to Lustria."
Gorlak and his bloodriders:
"Gorlak is the most skilled Saurus of all the blood lizards, having personally won wars single handingly, some say he is a old one himself, riding a black Carnasaur, even Daemons fear the site of him riding across the battlefield with this Bloodriders, cold one riders trained personally by Gorlak himself, if any of them fall in battle, Gorlak promises to avenge them, even if it means his own death. During the war against the Daemons, he accompanied Kroq-gar and the other saurus Carnasaur riders into the warp to defend Lustria from total annialation."


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*great*

sounds great. Now were's the story?


Flindo said:


> A short story about my Custom made faction:
> "Said to have spawned in the most dire of times for the lizardmen, the blood lizards have won countless key battles to protecting the swamps of Lustria, these hard hitting tough as nails lizards are a firey orange color, said to have been the color of choice of the old ones for the perfect warrior, these Lizards are the strongest of all the lizardmen, following under the order of Gorlak, Brother to kroq-gar and fellow Carnasaur rider, while this army normally does not accompany Slann mage-priests, they will ocassionally be accompanied by a Skink priest as well as an anchient Stegadon when the battle calls for it, Like all Lizardmen, the Blood Lizards have a long lasting Hatrid of the Skaven, the vile rat people of the world who brought plague and desease to Lustria."


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Its a good start  hopefully you will flesh out the story a little bit later on


----------



## Zorcoth (Mar 24, 2010)

Great background to the army! Not really a story though


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

yea, this is just an introduction, I am gunna be editing it to make it longer and more epic. talking more about the skaven war and gorlak (he uses the same abilities as Kroq-gar, I just gave him his own specail name because Kroq-gar isnt a blood lizard!)


----------

